

Gamification: Is it game over? - taigeair
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20121204-can-gaming-transform-your-life/1

======
joebaf
It is to beautiful to be true. Gamification cannot be used everywhere, life is
not that simple.

------
taigeair
This has been one of the best analysis on the subject I've seen.

